# Training an adult hedgehog



## nicolebeare60 (May 1, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I have 2 hedgehogs, 1 is almost a year and the other is around 3. Neither of them are litter trained, but with summer coming soon I will have some time to try to do this. Does anyone have any tips for me? Both like to poop only on their wheel, but this means I need to clean it every second day. Should I put the litter pan under their wheel or in a corner? Also what kind of litter do I use? As many tips as possible are welcome!

Thanks!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's normal for hedgehogs. Most of them do not do well with litter training. It's a myth that it's easy to train them. 
Cleaning a hedgehog's wheel every day is normal. 
Then poop and pee when they run. Think about it... what would they do in the wild?


----------



## nicolebeare60 (May 1, 2010)

This is pretty much what I figured, and also why they are 1 and 3 and not yet trained haha. But thanks for the reply!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgehogs can learn to go in a litter, but they will most likely go on their wheel as well. It helps to have a litter box under the wheel to keep all the poop and pee in the same area


----------

